# Marca TV ProBasic



## Alfgu (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola compañeros, pongo este post para hacer una breve pregunta por si alguien lo puede saber.
Necesito saber quien es el fabricante de la marca de electrodomesticos, en este caso una TV, de la marca "Pro Basic", ya que es muy estraño que un taller de electronica (por cierto muy bueno en mi ciudad) no haya podido arreglarmela por que no existen piezas de dicha TV y como el circuito, la mitad es de la marca Sharp, me resulta hasta estraño pero segun este electronico me ha comentado que la casa sharp se desentiende por completo si no es suyo el producto integramente negando que tenga o fabrique piezas para dicho aparato, y me gustaria saber si en España existe una sucursal de la marca para que me puedan solucionar el arreglo de la TV.
Os doi un consejo, NO compreis nada de marcas nuevas o raras y baratas que luego no existe material de recambio, aunque esta TV tft lcd de 7" de barata nada que han sido 125€ (25.000 pesetas) y ya podian haberse "herniado" un poco y haber hablado o mandado material o fabricado piezas de recambio.


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola de nuevo compañeros, viendo que nadie la conoce, pero que es logico, porque es una marca nueva y rara, pues me he puesto manos a la obra, y he conseguido dar con el fallo, resulta que ha sido quitarle una placa que supuestamente hacia de disipador de calor sobre la pieza "CXA-L0612A" (convertidor AC-DC, segun lo que pone en el Datashet) y funcionar a las mil maravillas. Esta pieza en vez de disipar el calor, lo que hacia era condensar el calor, es decir, todo lo contrario a la funcion que tenia, asi pasaba que a los 20 minutos de su funcionamiento, se apagaba automaticamente por sobrecalentamiento, esta vez la he dejado "a pelo", es decir para los que no entiendan este lenguaje coloquial, que he quitado la placa de metal (supuesto disipador) y la tapa trasera para que "corriese el aire" y la he tenido cerca de 2 horas sufriendo un poco a ver que pasaba y no ha dado ningun indicio de apagarse.
Como decia Anibal Smith de la serie de "El Equipo A" "Me gusta que los planes salgan bien".
Esto lo pongo para gente que tenga el mismo problema en el futuro y sepan por donde hay que atajar la averia.
Un saludo


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesante tu experiencia Alfgu, sin duda sacara de apuros a alguien con tu mismo problema...

Saludos


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 3, 2006)

Bueno a parte de todo eso, en la tapa trasera la he tenido que modificar, haciendola un agujero para que salga el calor de dicha pieza, y se nota


----------

